# Sine table



## RobertHaas (Oct 1, 2018)

Fairly straight forward.

2 1/2 solid round bar stock, turned it to true. Bored 1 1/2" into both ends for the lugs.

Built the Lugs
here is one of them




mounted it in the mill and cut a 1" deep slot in it.

Milled a flat piece of 3/4" steel plate and inserted it in the slot. Clamped it and welded to the bar. Once cooled I used my surface cutter and ran it down to height. so at zero degrees the table resting in a T slot on the mill table is exactly 2 high.


Drilled the field 1/2" on center grid using the grid feature on the DRO. 1/4x20


Flipped it upside down and bored it for my machinists jacks foot.








I use a Browne and Sharpe machinists jack I picked up on E-bay for 20 bucks


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice, but how does this work?   With a sine bar there are two cylindrical surfaces that no matter the angle are always a known distance apart from contact to contact.   How do you get that effect?


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 1, 2018)

I second that question.  How do you accurately set the angle?


----------



## benmychree (Oct 1, 2018)

It is not so much a sine table, but is a tilting table, angular setting would have to be with a sine bar and indicator on the table top.


----------



## RobertHaas (Oct 1, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I second that question.  How do you accurately set the angle?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 1, 2018)

That looks to be rite handy, it's now on my to do list..........................


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 2, 2018)

RobertHaas said:


> View attachment 276716


OK, not a sine table then, rather an angle table.  Still, nice useful fixture.


----------

